# 2008 F350 diesel



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone tried plowing with one as yet? If so your comments would be appreciated.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have the same thing as you, CC diesel, mine just turned 36,000, runs all nite many nites with a 9' boss vee and a salt dogg spreader in the back - the only complaint is the fuel tank needs to be bigger, but no problems.

Ford does have the annoying shudder when shifting from foward to reverse to fast but it isn't that hard to actually stop before you shift.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I plowed with one of my Bosses last winter a few storms and I was impressed, Im not usually a ford fan but I will admit its a hell of a powerful plow truck can push a 9'2" Boss V like nothing. A huge step up from the V10 I usually plowed with. Only thing that we had a lot of issues with was snow getting into the air filter sensor , the winter covers on the grill is what fixes that problem.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds like good news for me...the only thing left to consider is the width in some narrow driveways with fences on the sides.
When you angled the plow what was your width? Maybe the mirrors were still widest point?
How narrow does the vee plow become?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

A 9' vee retracted will be just outside your tire tracks, IMO for what we do, I'd never buy anything smaller than 9'. If you can drive that truck in there with the mirrors out, that plow will be fine.

How could I have forgotton about the clogged filters????????????? Mine really only clogged while plowing roads though.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

I heard a grille blanket/filter is a help?
I guess the weight of the 9'vee doesn't mess the alignment?
Some of the narrower lanes I would use the blower on if the rig doesn't go but most areas are wide enough.
Last question for now.....How do you find the salt build up on the underbody and does the frame twist at all?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Like someone said earlier, Ford has a part# for a cover to help with the air filter deal.

Almost any plow over time will wear out your front end, maybe a snowway plastic one won't but 8', 9' ain't no difference.

I'm not very nice to my truck, and have never had a chassis problem. I only keep them 3yrs so I've never even replaced ball joints although they will wear out over time.

Salt build up? Snow build up maybe - if you don't thaw any truck out, snow will definetly build up under it. Because of the snow build up, it probably keeps the salt away. Who knows............


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

That blanket or grill cover deal - these new motors are so packed under that hood that there isn't much airflow around them. Our temps don't get super cold like way up north but I wouldn't run anything blocking the air to the motor - the air filter deflector yes, but a full grill block no.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. In our hot summers I have never had a heat issue.
My dealer said to just try to keep plow low if possible and allow air in.
Other thing he said was that since I don't have plow prep package..... its a clutch to prevent fan counter rotation.... just to keep an eye on the temp gauge.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

BTW I was thinking of salt from spreader on rear end of truck?


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Question for anyone who might have information....I am looking for a new plow....I just looked at a blizzard 8'6 with wings...????? Any recommendations on straight blades for my 2008 F350 Diesel would be appreciated!


----------



## 08F3506.4L (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 08 f350 6.4L last year already and I had to but that grill cover on... It would quit running and the check air filter light would always be on.


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Snow coming in? Or lack of air into rads?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

PRAM;600088 said:


> Question for anyone who might have information....I am looking for a new plow....I just looked at a blizzard 8'6 with wings...????? Any recommendations on straight blades for my 2008 F350 Diesel would be appreciated!


I would get a V plow, much more effecient than a straight blade. Once you plow with a V plow you will never look back to straight blades.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

I have an f-250 2008 Harley davidson with a Fisher XLS and timbrens. God bless diesel. I plowed with a gas for about 5 years, once you go Diesel you never go back. Especially those new engines that are quiet and dont need to be plugged (unless it's f'ing cold)


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

*when I dip you dip we dip,*

v plow 8.5 anything bigger and it will be tight or not possible to do drive throughs in urban areas. banks or pharmacy joints.

I will say this thou, I got the08 cc xlt loaded, like an fx4, but my 350 does dip more then my 250 with the fx4 shocks (ranchos,ers,whatevers) same plows same weight .

I did put timbrens on the 07, see my other posts, and the 250 dosnt dip at all when the plow goes up

the new 08 it dips, sadly, to much for my taste. and timbrens are going on asap. the more level you are to normal operation, the longer the drive train keeps you making money...


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

I plowed with the 6.4 last winter and I was very impressed with the power. Ive always plowed with the 7.3 and the 6.0 and thought they had plenty of power. The new 6.4 seems smoother and stronger. 

As far as the plow goes, a 8.5 Fisher or 9.2 Boss.

JMHO


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

*08 f-350*

Plowed with one last winter with the newest Western 8.5 V -- Western's new V plow is MUCH faster than the old style, and the truck has plenty of power.

To reiterate what others have said, a Grill Cover is necessary to keep the air filter sensor from freezing up. The only problem with the grill cover is the engine regen's much more frequently because of the lack of air.

The new engine requires massive amounts of air - by completely blocking the front with that winter cover, restricts the air flow and affects the gas milage from the diesel. I dumped the grill cover and went to duct taping the RT. side of the grill on the inside. It kept the snow out of the air filter, regained lost milage and not as much regen'ing.

The truck plowing is an animal.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

As for the sensor freezing up, I never had that problem. And we had A LOT of snow last season. Truck plowed 20-30 hours straight and never even had a hiccup. 

Torque is instant
Mileage sucks (don't really care about that honestly)
Engine is SMOOOOOOTH holy cow, incredible. Customers never even heard me plow during the night.

All in all, awesome engine.


----------



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

Chaos;622941 said:


> As for the sensor freezing up, I never had that problem. And we had A LOT of snow last season. Truck plowed 20-30 hours straight and never even had a hiccup.
> 
> Torque is instant
> Mileage sucks (don't really care about that honestly)
> ...


Mileage does suck, also recall on the rads. mine was just finished. seem to crack on the bottom right.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I heard they are underpowered.........................jk


----------

